# Tree Spirit Carving- and IAP member generosity



## underdog (May 7, 2012)

One day I was stuck running our CNC router, with nothing to do but change sheets of material and watch it run...

I just happened to have this chunk of alder and a sharp blade in the Stanley utility knife... so I sketched a preliminary face, and started carving. At the end of the day, I liked it so well, I wound up taking it home and carving on the porch. When it got dark, took it up to the shop, where the wife had to call me at 9:30 to come in and get ready for bed... And even then I couldn't stop.

The first pic shows it sitting on the counter in the bathroom without any eyes. And yes I carved those eyes about 10:30-11:30PM over the sink... 

The next ones show it on the desk at work...

I showed it to RoJo22 the other day at the Gainesville woodturning symposium, and the next day he gave me a whole carving starter kit with two knives, carving glove, thumb guard, several pieces of basswood (some roughed out), and several patterns. He musta thought I needed some real carving knives.. :biggrin:

What a very kind thing to do!

Thank you Robert!


----------



## HeartofaPen (May 7, 2012)

Great job on the carving.  Nice way to get started in a new hobby.


----------



## Brian Chislett (May 7, 2012)

You obviously have a natural talent, brilliant job


----------



## Haynie (May 7, 2012)

Wow-cool.  Sometimes boredom is a fine catalyst.


----------



## RichB (May 7, 2012)

What a talent, Fantastic.  Now you can try that talent on a larger piece, like a pen.  Just Kidding.  Thanks so much for showing it.  RichB


----------



## underdog (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys...

Whittling isn't a new thing for me, since I've carried a pocket knife ever since I was old enough to cut my fingers with one.

But, I've always wanted to carve one of these things, and finally had the urge and the opportunity at the same time...


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 7, 2012)

Great job!  You obviously have an eye for carving, if I tried you'd be left guessing what I was _trying_ to carve.


----------



## Justturnin (May 7, 2012)

ok, Van Gogh.  "Hey look a knife and piece of unassuming wood, I think I'll make a masterpiece."  Nice work.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 7, 2012)

THat looks like fun and kinda inspires me to give it a go.  It want happen this week, but it will happen eventually.

Phil


----------



## D.Oliver (May 7, 2012)

Wow if you can do that with a utility knife I can't wait to see what you can do with a set of carving tools!  I've seen those made from cottonwood bark in my area but I don't think I've seen any quite as good as yours.


----------



## boxerman (May 7, 2012)

Wow very nice. Looks like the eyes would be hard to do.


----------



## underdog (May 8, 2012)

The eyes were a little tricky. That's one reason I put it off til last. I was afraid I was going to screw it up. As it was, they were so small that the ute knife was having a hard time getting in there. And the wood was quite "chippy" on the end grain... But that Alder carved surprisingly well...

I haven't had a chance to use the new knives yet... too busy getting ready for a pen demo - The way I look at it, I'll share my failure or success in getting a good CA finish... The least I can do is serve as an object lesson in what NOT to do... :tongue:


----------

